#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  servidores virtualizados hospedagem brasileira

## naldo864

Trabalhamos com virtualização de servidores para seu provedor :

*zabbix
*grafana 
*centreon 
*ixc
*mk-auth 
*dude 
*eve-ng
*ensp
*dns 
tudo em cloud 100% brasileira latencia baixissima 
consulte nossos valores (migramos banco de dados de seus clientes ) whatssapp 1196977-6793

----------

